
Ask HN: What Will You Build? - chachatok
A thread to take a break from politics or criticism of megacorps to shift to builder mindset.<p>You are given 50k USD seed round and 270 days to build 1 Million USD ARR business. What will you build?<p>Post below your idea and how will you scale the business from 1 employee (yourself) to potential 1 + n ( n &gt;= 0) employees.
======
sushshshsh
A centralized exchange that makes it easier for people to exchange crypto for
gold so that taxes and regulations can be easily avoided (not evaded). The 1%
fee would be taken out without explicitly informing the parties involved of
the calculated amount.

